# Akasha's got MAD hops... yo



## BullyGal (Jun 25, 2012)

hehe, seriously though. She can jump for a blue dog! haha, get it. Blue dog instead of white guy. I thought it was funny. y'all suck

Quality is crappy, forgot to charge the camera so had to use my phone.


----------



## Blue_Nose_Bella (Jan 16, 2011)

Great pics  I remember you! Welcome back! How's your little boy doing?


----------



## BullyGal (Jun 25, 2012)

Blue_Nose_Bella said:


> Great pics  I remember you! Welcome back! How's your little boy doing?


hehe Thanks!

Little man has hit the Terrible Twos... he's a pain in the patootie. But when he's not being a pain, he's being the cutest darn thing EVER! Last night he put himself to bed with his PB&J.


----------



## ames (Jun 6, 2010)

haha YES! Go Akasha!!! lol


----------



## angelbaby (Feb 4, 2010)

Great pictures, she looks like she enjoys the spring pole, needs to teach mya lol.


----------



## chevyszeus (Aug 14, 2012)

Nice looking dog. I cant tell by the pics, does she have her ears cropped. I am trying to decide on my pup. Have always had them done but may change my mind this time. How old is she. She looks alot like my pup


----------



## BullyGal (Jun 25, 2012)

Ugh, I wish. I always feel bad for never posting pic of Mya on it but she hardly gives me good pictures because shes too grounded lol.


----------



## BullyGal (Jun 25, 2012)

chevyszeus said:


> Nice looking dog. I cant tell by the pics, does she have her ears cropped. I am trying to decide on my pup. Have always had them done but may change my mind this time. How old is she. She looks alot like my pup


she does not, but I am kicking myself in the shins for not. I feel that if you want to get them done then you should. Cause you'll end up hating yourself for not doing it. In my case it was because I couldn't spend the money on a crop then.

She is only 14 months old. So she's still growing.


----------



## Odin`s_BlueDragon (Mar 11, 2012)

She's awesome! Thanks for sharing!


----------



## circlemkennels (Aug 29, 2010)

great pics!! looks like she loves it


----------



## RedNoseAPBT (Mar 3, 2012)

Great pictures, I love those kinds of pictures.


----------



## MamaTank (Jun 12, 2011)

Shut up.... she ain't got no hops. 
haha kidding, kidding


----------



## BullyGal (Jun 25, 2012)

circlemkennels said:


> great pics!! looks like she loves it


You have no idea, nearly rips my arm off when its time lol



RedNoseAPBT said:


> Great pictures, I love those kinds of pictures.


Well good, cause I take about 100 every time I take them out. lol Akasha takes horrid still pictures, but her action ones are great lol



MamaTank said:


> Shut up.... she ain't got no hops.
> haha kidding, kidding


Shut your face woman! Don't be jelly and hatin on me. lol... I'm soooo southern and white.


----------



## EckoMac (Aug 25, 2010)

That girl is on point! Love her.


----------



## BullyGal (Jun 25, 2012)

EckoMac said:


> That girl is on point! Love her.


Awww, thanks


----------



## BullyGal (Jun 25, 2012)

Some more too add, instead of making another thread. Just gonna post them all up in here.














































Mya gets in on it sometimes! She just doesn't have the drive that Akasha does.









Nyx the GSD mix puppy likes it too! She's our honorary bulldog lol.


----------



## BullyGal (Jun 25, 2012)

Just some more for anyone who likes seeing these pictures.


----------



## ThaLadyPit (Oct 12, 2008)

I love them all! The little GSD pup is cute! What I can see of her anyway, lol. Beautiful shots. Wish my camera would take action shots this well lol. Looking to upgrade soon, but still reviewing other cameras so I can make my mind up.


----------



## ::::COACH:::: (Apr 4, 2012)

Great shots! She reminds me of Blue Nose Bella's "Bella" - pretty much the same markings! Cute girl and its great seeing dogs on the spring pole!


----------



## BullyGal (Jun 25, 2012)

ThaLadyPit said:


> I love them all! The little GSD pup is cute! What I can see of her anyway, lol. Beautiful shots. Wish my camera would take action shots this well lol. Looking to upgrade soon, but still reviewing other cameras so I can make my mind up.


Don't be fooled, A LOT of editing goes into these pics. Its just an old Nikon point and shoot. Some of them were taken by my mom's HP Photosmart 10 year old camera. But I am IN LOVE with the Canon Rebel... ugh its never gonna happen but a gal can dream. lol

Nyx is stinking adorable!











::::COACH:::: said:


> Great shots! She reminds me of Blue Nose Bella's "Bella" - pretty much the same markings! Cute girl and its great seeing dogs on the spring pole!


Yes, they have almost exact markings. lol.

Thanks y'all  I try to take like 50 pictures a day, but only about 10 or so are usable. lol


----------



## MSK (Aug 13, 2008)

Great shots! I love the little GSD mix so adorable.


----------



## BullyGal (Jun 25, 2012)

Mooooore 


















































































And one just to show how pretty she is lol


----------



## MerlinEdmond (Sep 18, 2012)

Wow she looks good and looks like she loves it! Great pictures!


----------



## BullyGal (Jun 25, 2012)

She goes nuts over that rope lol. The second she gets outside she goes straight for it before I can hook her up to the tie out lol. But she has a good "enough" recall so I can make her stop to hook her up lol.


----------



## BullyGal (Jun 25, 2012)

Thought I'd add a few more since I got a new camera.

From a sit start straight into a jump.


----------



## ::::COACH:::: (Apr 4, 2012)

Great shots!! Beautiful girl!


----------



## Odin`s_BlueDragon (Mar 11, 2012)

i showed these to Kenny, and the vid of ur boy gettin whacked as well. it was pretty funny and even Kenny felt bad for ur boy lol


----------



## BullyGal (Jun 25, 2012)

lol yeah. He's finally wised up as you can see. It still happens though. I think its hilarious when it happens lol.


----------



## SteelRidgeKennels (Sep 6, 2010)

The song, I believe I can Fly just started playing in my head haha!


----------

